# Parallele Sounds



## Mr. Moon (8. Jul 2014)

Hallo allezusammen,

Ich programmiere derzeit ein Spiel und versuche Sounds parallel zum Spielgeschehen abzuspielen.

Zum Abspielen des Sounds nutze ich den Mp3Player des JLayers von JavaZOOM.

Ich lasse nun den Sound in einem separaten Thread abspielen. Leider wird der Sound aber ziemlich zerhackt wiedergegeben. Kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegt?


```
if (CollisionDetection.findCollision(this, s)) {
					((Lamp) s).setKnockedOut(true);

					new Thread(){
					    public void run(){
					        lightBulb.play();
					    }
					}.start();
				}
```

ligtBulb ist ein Objekt dieser Klasse:


```
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;

import javazoom.jl.player.*;
import javazoom.jl.decoder.*;

public class Mp3Player {

	private Player player;
	
	public Mp3Player(String filename) {
	
		try {
	
			// Inputstream aus MP3
	        FileInputStream in = new FileInputStream(filename);

	        // Player-Instanz
	        player = new Player(in);

	
	}
	catch (JavaLayerException jle) { 
		System.err.println ("Error: " + jle); 
	}
	
	catch (FileNotFoundException fnf) { 
		System.err.println ("Error: " + fnf); }
	}
	
	public void play() {
		
		try {
		
			player.play();
		}
		catch (JavaLayerException jle) { 
			System.err.println ("Error: " + jle); 
		}
	}
}
```

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Mr. Moon (8. Jul 2014)

Ich sehe gerade, dass auch folgender Fehler geworfen wird:

Error: javazoom.jl.decoder.JavaLayerException: Exception decoding audio frame

Das ist aber erst so, seit ich den Sound parallel in einem Thread abspielen lasse.


----------



## Newcomer2 (8. Jul 2014)

Hi,

wenn Du den Sound nur nebenbei abspielen lassen willst, da gibts ne Klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
AudioClip
```
. Versuchs mal damit  Könnte vlt daran liegen. Weiter wüsst ich es jetzt nicht


----------



## Mr. Moon (8. Jul 2014)

damit kann ich aber soweit ich weiß, keine MP3 Dateien abspielen


----------



## Mr. Moon (8. Jul 2014)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Es wird mehrmals ein Thread erzeugt und man kann anscheinend nur ein Sound gleichzeitig abspielen.


----------

